# Chat Downtime



## Drew

The chat is going to be down for a few days.

I'll let you know when the chat is back up.


----------



## miniman45

*sadface* :|


----------



## AussiePea

Damn, means no chat for me before 2010!!!!

As long as the place is safer to surf, main thing. Thanks again for your hard work Drew!


----------

